# Any adaptive ideas to keep Mom knitting?



## pianogirl (Jan 23, 2011)

Mom is 95 and a lifelong knitter. Macular degeneration has caused her to give up knitting due to the "frustration" factor....too many dropped stitches etc. I have tried to help: ott light, larger needles, high contrast between yarn and needle colors, etc, etc,.
Now I am out of ideas and feel so bad that yet another pleasurable pastime has been stolen from her.
Any ideas from you wonderful KP ers will be appreciated. Specifically, would a magnifier glass that hangs around the neck be helpful?
Thanks so much.


----------



## nevadalynn (Apr 27, 2011)

my 99 year old Grandmother now makes hats on the round looms. She too was a life long knitter and enjoys the looms.


----------



## ann seal (Jan 30, 2014)

worth a try!


----------



## cafeknitter (Apr 2, 2013)

I had an aunt with MD and a mother who was blind due to glaucoma. I worked with an organization called " Hadley school for the blind". They were extreme helpful. Perhaps there is an organization out your way that be of assistance? Another option to me was our village senior center.


----------



## pianogirl (Jan 23, 2011)

nevadalynn said:


> my 99 year old Grandmother now makes hats on the round looms. She too was a life long knitter and enjoys the looms.


That's great idea. I have seen them but never done it myself. If she doesn't take to it, I have 7 Grandaughters....someone will use it. Thanks!


----------



## Peggy Beryl (Jun 4, 2012)

There is a current fad of arm-knit scarves. Depending on her mobility, one of these might be interesting.


----------



## DonnieK (Nov 23, 2011)

Have you tried the magnification lights? I know you said Ott light, but she needs the magnifier kind so that she can see more clearly. My heart just aches for the elderly who lose their vision and hearing. It is so very hard for them to adjust and some just give up and don't keep trying. I admire your mom for giving each new thing a try. Please give her a hug from me.


----------



## pianogirl (Jan 23, 2011)

DonnieK said:


> Have you tried the magnification lights? I know you said Ott light, but she needs the magnifier kind so that she can see more clearly. My heart just aches for the elderly who lose their vision and hearing. It is so very hard for them to adjust and some just give up and don't keep trying. I admire your mom for giving each new thing a try. Please give her a hug from me.


I agree that some kind of magnifier would help. She uses a handheld lighted one for mail, etc, but needs some kind of hands free lighted one. She reads with a Kindle set on the largest font size. 
Hugs all around!


----------



## cafeknitter (Apr 2, 2013)

Something that just came to mind. I've heard there are lighted knitting needles. Is that an option? Perhaps a KPer has used them???


----------



## azmoonbugs (Dec 2, 2011)

DonnieK said:


> Have you tried the magnification lights? I know you said Ott light, but she needs the magnifier kind so that she can see more clearly. My heart just aches for the elderly who lose their vision and hearing. It is so very hard for them to adjust and some just give up and don't keep trying. I admire your mom for giving each new thing a try. Please give her a hug from me.


Macular degeneration robs the person of all central vision and in the end robs them of all vision except possibly dark and light. magnification does not help long if at all.


----------



## Sine (Jun 12, 2011)

I know this is not knitting but it is knitting related. At my church we have a prayer shawl ministry. All of the yarn is donated. Some of it comes in all tangled or just a big mess. There are several elderly ladies who have taken on the task of rolling the yarn into balls for the ministry. They will even take apart a partially started project and wind the yarn into balls. I'm sure some of them must have a ball winder because of the way some of the yarn comes back to the knitters. 
Check with your church, local senior center or assisted living homes to see if they need a yarn winder.
Here is an uplifting story: http://www.visionaware.org/info/emotional-support/personal-stories/working-life-personal-stories/charlotte-shrier-knitting-together-a-new-life-of-independence-and-creativity/1235


----------



## cafeknitter (Apr 2, 2013)

Terrific idea!


----------



## Daisybel (Nov 27, 2012)

My 93 yar old aunt has macular degeneration and is now legally blind although she can still see a bit. She has had to give up everything she liked doing but is very brave and never complains. A magnifying glass which lit up helped her for a little while but not for long. She used to love knitting but it was one of the first things she had to give up. She finds talking books a great consolation.


----------



## ltcmomky (Aug 22, 2013)

I've also seen knitting needles that are lighted. Maybe with the extra light that would add she could see where the needles are going a bit better.

http://makezine.com/craft/needlelite-lighted-knitting-needles-and-crochet-hooks/

I did a search on google and found many links, this is just one but will give you an idea as to how they work.


----------



## pianogirl (Jan 23, 2011)

ltcmomky said:


> I've also seen knitting needles that are lighted. Maybe with the extra light that would add she could see where the needles are going a bit better.
> 
> http://makezine.com/craft/needlelite-lighted-knitting-needles-and-crochet-hooks/
> 
> I did a search on google and found many links, this is just one but will give you an idea as to how they work.


Thanks for reminding me...I have heard of these and it's worth a try.


----------



## Mountain Stitches (May 25, 2014)

Lots of blind people knit and not just scarves. Talk to a local agency or non-profit group for the blind about resources for teaching knitting to a blind person. It involves learning to feel the correct shape of stitches. If your mother learns now while she still has some sight, she can associate the visual image of a stitch with the tactile shape of a stitch.


----------



## cafeknitter (Apr 2, 2013)

Your welcome!


----------



## K2P2 knitter (Jan 31, 2013)

My uncle has this disease and found great help from aids for the blind. They have provided him with numerous aids such as a talking watch, and visual aids so he can continue to be high functioning at home. You might check to see if there is a group that provides this type of service in your area.


----------



## knitster475 (Apr 30, 2014)

I have tried a number of magnifiers from reading glasses to those that hang around your neck and rest on your chest. The problem with reading glasses is that they often don't magnify enough. the problem with the ones that rest on your chest is that they don't stay in place and worst of all, since the lenses don't move with your eyes, it is hard to focus and actually gave me an awful headache.

The best magnifiers I have found are MagEyes. They have a variety of lenses, some very strong and all are interchangeable, so you can have a set of lenses and switch them into the MagEyes as needed AND you can use them while wearing your existing glasses. Here's a link to their website:

http://www.mageyes.com/

When looking for magnifiers, the ones that are most comfortable to use without eye strain are those that are are worn on your head so they move with your head and eyes. Any lens that doesn't move with your eyes will cause eye strain


----------



## ssusan (May 3, 2012)

My mother uses the knitting looms. She Can Feel The Two Strands and goes from there.


----------



## MaryCarter (Oct 17, 2011)

My grandmother lived with us until she died, and to just keep her mind occupied I gave her wool and needles. She just sat and knit, dropped stitches, fell asleep, knit again, fell asleep. Sometimes it is just time to stop....like driving! 
I liked the idea of audio books, and winding wool for charity. I still cry for her over thirty years later, so I know how much you love her and want to help.


----------



## cafeknitter (Apr 2, 2013)

I understand! Sending hugs your way. &#128591;


----------



## cafeknitter (Apr 2, 2013)

Terrific!


----------



## pianogirl (Jan 23, 2011)

Interesting as my Mom was always a great untangled. Whenever I had a "mess", she delighted in straightening it out. Thanks for reminding me.


----------



## iShirl (Jun 30, 2012)

Here's the one I use. It fits over glasses and is comfortable. However, as my eyes get worse, it's not as clear as it was. I'm not sure about Macular and am so sorry for your Mom. Mine had that happen and it's so sad to lose what little they can enjoy.

http://www.activeforever.com/donegan-optivisor-headband-magnifier?gclid=CjkKEQjwodmdBRDm_ZLhorWm68UBEiQAKhO3_XF-ttzaXTEaYtXqLlkwXgAIl2dtjR7aeeVAinPwoinw_wcB#.U7dkBCjA0TM


----------



## Clancy P (Feb 26, 2014)

I know a woman who has lost her sight and still knits, simple patterns but still at it. Maybe garter stitch shawls or scarves or, if she crochets too, granny stitch. I wish her well with it.


----------



## burgher (Feb 9, 2013)

I have this magnifier and I really like it but I can't use it with the light when husband is watching TV because it reflects on the screen but that wouldn't matter in her case. I got it with my 40% off coupon

http://www.joann.com/4-handsfree-lighted-magnifier/9729401.html#start=16


----------



## JaneenG (Dec 4, 2012)

Your Mum's macular can be restored!!!! View video at restoremybody.net
We had a lady in our group who had to give up driving but now after taking Product B has resumed driving. Her Doctor said she would eventually go blind!!!! The product helps your body restore damaged telemeres, which are the ends of your DNA.


----------



## krankymax (Mar 5, 2012)

nevadalynn said:


> my 99 year old Grandmother now makes hats on the round looms. She too was a life long knitter and enjoys the looms.


Sounds like a winner to me.


----------



## antiqueone (Oct 2, 2013)

azmoonbugs said:


> Macular degeneration robs the person of all central vision and in the end robs them of all vision except possibly dark and light. magnification does not help long if at all.


Magnification and brighter lights are not going to bring back central vision. My Mom and Dad both suffered from it, and I understand your frustration at wanting to help her. If you were to hold a piece of grey (or black) paper in front of your eyes, covering say the middle third of your field of vision, (her eye doctor can give you a more accurate idea of her situation), then you will be better able to understand what she sees, or rather, does not see. This exercise helped me to be of more help to them. Her attitude is of the utmost importance. My Mom quit, gave up on life, and it took her two years to die. We could not interest her in anything (no, I'm blind, I can't do that, I want to die). My Dad never gave up, continued doing as much as he could, had the shots given for this (ugh/shiver), and continued with an active life style until just a month or so before he died, 3 months before his 100th birthday. Good luck, and my prayers are with you all.


----------



## tatesgirl (Mar 27, 2011)

DonnieK said:


> Have you tried the magnification lights? I know you said Ott light, but she needs the magnifier kind so that she can see more clearly. My heart just aches for the elderly who lose their vision and hearing. It is so very hard for them to adjust and some just give up and don't keep trying. I admire your mom for giving each new thing a try. Please give her a hug from me.


I bought a great light that is worn on the head at WalMart. Don't remember the exact price but I think it was less than $3. It was on a strip hanging at the end of an aisle - at either the office supplies or crafts.


----------



## magsm (Nov 4, 2011)

I was recently diagnosed with age related macular degeneration (AMD) in my left eye I hate to think that it well get that bad that I would have to stop knitting, I was told to wear sunglasses out in bright sunlight to try to stop any further damage. I first noticed that when I looked at any straight line in was wavy


----------



## krankymax (Mar 5, 2012)

Maybe looking for something else for her to do besides knitting. I am sure there are some blind knitters/crocheters out there somewhere and learning to do something new can be difficult at first, but she may like to learn to do something new.


----------



## cydneyjo (Aug 5, 2011)

For several years, a woman who was totally blind since birth was a member of our knitting group. She knit everything anyone else did, and enjoyed it very much.


----------



## pzoe (Mar 17, 2011)

Magnifier sounds great but not to hang around neck. I'be seen free standing ones. Might this be a fall risk? Good luck and God bless your family.


----------



## dunnville89 (Apr 24, 2012)

My grandmother told me that her grandmother was blind and still did her knitting. Years later when my mother was diagnosed with MD I realized that my gg grandmother probably had that awful condition too. My mother became unable to do all normal tasks. She was never a knitter so that wasn't an issue. This is a terrible condition that affects the elderly and now that I qualify for that group, I am very afraid of it happening to me. Prayers for you and your mother as you deal with this.


----------



## ALRUNA 1 (Jan 21, 2013)

Sine said:


> I know this is not knitting but it is knitting related. At my church we have a prayer shawl ministry. All of the yarn is donated. Some of it comes in all tangled or just a big mess. There are several elderly ladies who have taken on the task of rolling the yarn into balls for the ministry. They will even take apart a partially started project and wind the yarn into balls. I'm sure some of them must have a ball winder because of the way some of the yarn comes back to the knitters.
> Check with your church, local senior center or assisted living homes to see if they need a yarn winder.
> Here is an uplifting story: http://www.visionaware.org/info/emotional-support/personal-stories/working-life-personal-stories/charlotte-shrier-knitting-together-a-new-life-of-independence-and-creativity/1235


What a wonderful inspiring story. Thank you for sharing.


----------



## ALRUNA 1 (Jan 21, 2013)

Hope you find some way of keeping your Mom happy and knitting. If I am doing very fine embroidery I use a lighted magnifier and find it helps a lot.


----------



## Ahirsch601 (Jul 23, 2013)

I agree the round loom would be a good idea. The small loom is good for baby hats and lightweight . She could make hats for a preemie unit at the hospital . My late mother also tried to knit at 95 and she too had macular degeneration and found the repetative movements with the loom were easier than needles.


----------



## Loniegal (Nov 28, 2013)

Mountain Stitches said:


> Lots of blind people knit and not just scarves. Talk to a local agency or non-profit group for the blind about resources for teaching knitting to a blind person. It involves learning to feel the correct shape of stitches. If your mother learns now while she still has some sight, she can associate the visual image of a stitch with the tactile shape of a stitch.


This is a good suggestion because it could help her now, and prepare her for the future.


----------



## Mevbb (Sep 5, 2011)

My mom went through the same thing. She needed a tremendous amount of light. Larger needles helped. She also crocheting was easier because she could feel the holes and she was only dealing with one stitch. She also continued to knit. I would go over and fix mistakes and she would continue. Her patterns had to be very simple. Sorry, I know this must be frustrating for her.


----------



## Loniegal (Nov 28, 2013)

Another idea, can your mother learn to crochet? There is no dropped stitch problem in crochet and she might learn while she still has some sight.


----------



## Blue_Carol (May 28, 2012)

azmoonbugs said:


> Macular degeneration robs the person of all central vision and in the end robs them of all vision except possibly dark and light. magnification does not help long if at all.


Agree.


----------



## KittyMomma (Dec 12, 2012)

As the resort where I live is a 55+ park, there are quite a few people here with MD. We have one lady who crochets squares doing the afghan stitch. She has the Ott lights at home and uses more than one to give her the most light. 

I don't know if this will help with the MD or not, but my neighbor had Corneal Distrophy. She found that with her Kindle, if she changed the settings so the background was black and the print was white, it was much easier to for her to read. 

There is a store here in Tucson called "For the Eyes" and several of the folks here with MD have found items that have been useful for them.


----------



## Mitch (Apr 4, 2011)

Inspiring story!


----------



## Childsplay904 (Oct 22, 2013)

I have no suggestion but my heart was warmed by all the responses and suggestions of ways to help. How blessed I am to have found such a caring community. I pray that some of these suggestions help. Bless you all


----------



## Linuxgirl (May 25, 2013)

The idea of a loom seems to work rather well, see here
http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-220515-1.html, so you might want to give this a try.
There are many different looms and you could try it out with a cheap one. If your mom likes it, you can get a set for her, so she can do different things.

Best wishes for both of you.


----------



## LindaRodriguez (Jan 28, 2014)

nevadalynn said:


> my 99 year old Grandmother now makes hats on the round looms. She too was a life long knitter and enjoys the looms.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## happycrafter (Sep 19, 2012)

Do you have a local blind association you could speak to, I was thinking if you have they may know of a knitting volunteer who would be happy to sit in with your mum to give her some tips to help her keep knitting, anything is worth a try.


----------



## beaz (Mar 16, 2013)

My mother has macular also although she is not a knitter. At one point, she had magnifier glasses and she also was seen at a low vision institute for exams. She is now at the point where no amount of magnification will help. Hope your mom finds something to help her.


----------



## Grandmaknitstoo (Jul 6, 2011)

azmoonbugs said:


> Macular degeneration robs the person of all central vision and in the end robs them of all vision except possibly dark and light. magnification does not help long if at all.


This is what I was thinking. I have Retinitus Pigmentosa or RP which is the opposite of MD. I Have lost a big portion of my visual field (my periphereal vision), but I still have 10 degrees in each eye. ( my central vision). MD is affecting your mother's central vision, which is that 10 degrees. What you see when you look straight at someone or something.She may or may not have any of her periphereal vision left. If she is that frustrated after years of knitting and can't do it at this point you may have to talk to her doctor to access the vision test results, and if she still has some sight, perhaps ther are special glasses that work like mirrors to help her see the knittting, I know they make them for people with RP. I have not needed them up to now.


----------



## PauletteB. (Feb 7, 2012)

I have a light that hangs around my neck it came with three magnifiers. Maybe something like this would help. Mine came from amazon.


----------



## bootzie (May 28, 2013)

I have MD in my right eye - praying to keep the sight in my left. That said; with MD, you lose center vision so knitting and crochet would be very difficult. What you see is a blur.
God bless you for being such a caring daughter.


----------



## Janet Odell (Jul 9, 2011)

I found that my aunt who had the same thing could do a few things that she had memorized long ago. It thrilled her to know she could make the "grandmother's favorite dishcloth into a baby blanket by using baby yarn. It brought her a great deal of joy. Good luck.


----------



## Carole Jeanne (Nov 18, 2011)

I just ordered a floor stand 3x magnifier that is 8x11 from "sharper image" on Internet. 

Twenty yrs ago when GPa was similarly afflicted the MO state division of the blind sent an electric table stand magnifier w light for reading. I'm certain it was greater than three x. 

I would ask the eye doctor office where you go. They have listings of resources for you. I would start there, and if I were on a computer instead of an iPhone I would cut and paste this to the top. !!!!

Her vision will be peripheral until it is too far gone. That could be the case now. Thick soft yarn would be better than fine. 

Best wishes and prayers sent. Sad subject we all could face.


----------



## snowiesmom (Apr 4, 2014)

There is an attachment available for ott lite that's a hands free magnifier. Something around her neck might make her uncomfortable. Also, tell her to feel for the next stitch on her needle. 
Keep her forefinger on top of that stitch as she works it, and to keep her other hand at the end of her working needle so that she can feel the tip of the needle going into the new stitch. It'll take a bit of practice, but she can learn to knit with JUST her hands not her eyes. I wish I could be there to teach her, but I know you can. If you need help with this please pm me. Its a technique I developed for myself and have taught to the blind and ladies in similar situations as she's in. Prayers, and luck to you both.


----------



## SAMkewel (Mar 5, 2011)

azmoonbugs said:


> Macular degeneration robs the person of all central vision and in the end robs them of all vision except possibly dark and light. magnification does not help long if at all.


You are absolutely correct on this.


----------



## Gramma Bunny (Dec 21, 2013)

I don't know where you live, but either Sam's Club, Wal-mart or the dollar stores have magnifying glasses that could possibly help. If you can afford it I'd go to the optometrist and see how he can fit her with proper lenses for that type of work. I use inexpensive Sam's Club half glasses when I'm at the sewing machine. It's a huge help.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

My Mom had this and my Grandfather had it.. my Mom did all crafts, I know she knitted, crocheted, sewed, painted, and she was a avid reader... and she couldn't do any of that in her later years.. she did move close to my Brother and his family who had children too so she was surrounded by lots of little ones running around and that was great!! 
I remember her telling me that it wasn't like things weren't big enough they just weren't clear.. at least she had her hearing and she could listen to the radio/tv and play her Organ 

I would go to the Optometrist in your area and ask Him/Her what you can do... they are more informed.. 

I know those magnifiers you wear around your neck didn't work for me... every time I breathed it moved.. drove me crazy..


----------



## Ellen36 (Apr 6, 2011)

My husband has macula degeneration and loves his floor lamp. It has a very large magnifier with 4 very bright led bulbs in the magnifying glass. All this is attached to a flexible gooseneck which he can point anywhere. I found it in Michaels Craft Store in the same department as the around the neck magnifiers. We used a 50% off coupon and it cost less than $50. We had seen similar items on Amazon but were not quite as inexpensive. I think it would be great for knitters with vision problems. It required some assembly. It was not a major brand name and was not in the lamp department but along with all sorts of magnifiers near the yarn so I think it is designed for just the purpose you want.


----------



## marimom (Aug 27, 2011)

I also am delighted by the fact that so many of us KPers have responded to this dilemma. I am a Professional Geriatric Care Manager and owner of a business named "Answers for the Elderly".
Some questions - how does she know she is making mistakes? Can she see them? Do you live close enough to her that you could take her day's work in the evening and fix it? How large a piece is she attempting to knit. I have found that strips for a baby blanket done in garter stitch to work for many. I had my own MoM knit strips which I put together for her ggc. Although none of my clients have used the loom,it sounds like a solution, if only temporary. Just make sure when you purchase it that the loom can be returned. Senior Centers and the Society for the Blind (and Deaf) are very qualified to help. Hopefully there are some close to you. Again I am so glad to belong to such a caring group. Heaven is waiting for us. LET HEAVEN WAIT. We all have too much to do here on earth.


----------



## Dorsey (Jan 20, 2012)

azmoonbugs said:


> Macular degeneration robs the person of all central vision and in the end robs them of all vision except possibly dark and light. magnification does not help long if at all.


My sis has had MD for many years and magnification does help. She has a program that magnifies her computer and at 87, she still keeps in touch with her sisters and her friends that have computers. She does not knit but she did make cards for quite aa while, finally had to quit. But she keeps up with the computer. I really look up to her, she has dealt with many setbacks, but keeps on keeping on. Even performing (she's a soprano) still, singing at church, etc. She is blind in one eye from glaucoma, and the other eye has the MD. My heroine!
Dot
Also, I have a neighbor who is completely blind. She uses the loom, making hats and scarves for charity.


----------



## Cathy B (May 15, 2014)

My best friend can knit (btw,really fast) and read a book at the same time. I once asked her how she could knit intricate patterns without looking at her work. She said her Aunt ran a school for the blind, they taught the blind children how to knit so that they would have a way to earn a living. Because of her Aunt, she naturally learned that she did not have to watch her progression as she worked.
When I said, "I could never knit without looking". Her reply was, "You have been knitting for 40+ years, don't you think, by now, your hands know what they are doing." So, one day I tried knitting in the dark (so I would not be tempted to peek). I knit about 20 rows until I thought I made a major mistake, I then put my work away for the night. When I check my work in the light of day, there were no mistakes. It takes some practice, but now I know, that I could continue knitting even if I went blind. You just need to encourage your Mother to "trust" her hands. Have someone available to periodically check her knitting, until she feels confident not watching her work. Start with simple projects like garter stitch dishcloths (no one cares if there is a mistake in a dishcloth). FYI, Elizabeth Zimmerman said "the only mistake in knitting is a split stitch". You can definitely feel when you split a stitch. I hope sharing this story helps to give your Mother the motivation to keep knitting. Blindness does not need to mean the end of the world. If she can view her loss of sight as challenge to improve a skill she already has mastered.


----------



## mojac (Mar 21, 2014)

I used to manage the hospital gift shop. We had a woman who had md who wanted to knit. We supplied used yarn and let her knit afghans to her hearts content and then we donated them to the animal shelter. She had many holes and mistakes she couldn't see but the animals loved the warmth and she was happy knitting.


----------



## beaz (Mar 16, 2013)

If you google "Lighthouse for the Blind" with your state you will hopefully find some help. I would have provided a direct link but you did not have your location shown with your avatar. However, if needed this listing shows the current locations. This is the organization I took my mother to. They are specialized in this type of treatment, testing and other assistance. It would also help to get the non glare sun glasses they recommend. (they are yellow and can be worn over normal glasses)
http://www.sightlosssolutions.org/LighthousesForTheBlind.html


----------



## Parrishththgt (Aug 20, 2012)

pianogirl said:


> Mom is 95 and a lifelong knitter. Macular degeneration has caused her to give up knitting due to the "frustration" factor....too many dropped stitches etc. I have tried to help: ott light, larger needles, high contrast between yarn and needle colors, etc, etc,.
> Now I am out of ideas and feel so bad that yet another pleasurable pastime has been stolen from her.
> Any ideas from you wonderful KP ers will be appreciated. Specifically, would a magnifier glass that hangs around the neck be helpful?
> Thanks so much.


My mother too suffers from macular degeneration. She can't see much even with MAJOR magnification but she continues to knit dish cloths , potholders and even simple slippers that I assemble for her. She also knits long strips to put together as baby blankets. She finds the circular needles difficult to manage and I must be sure the yarn is good quality that doesn't split easily. She can do a pattern such as basket weave or other variations from memory. Occasionally I find a simple pattern for her such as the bunnies made from a simple square and she enjoys the change. She goes to the Blind Center in our neighborhood and twice a year they have a sale. She gets half and the center gets half. It gives her something to work for and good company. They offer mobility assistance, cooking and general independence skills. At 92 she is still going strong!
I urge everyone to seek out the facilities available in your neighborhood and if you don't need their services they can always use volunteers and any extra stash for projects.


----------



## MartiG (Jan 21, 2012)

I think some of the Ott lights come with a magnifier that can be pulled forward for use and back when not needed. I know it must be disheartening to lose ability to do what one loves.


----------



## OddBodkin (Nov 18, 2013)

This is a subject close to my heart since, at 65, I have been diagnosed with macular degeneration in my right eye. It is in its early stages and I'm trying to keep it from progressing very quickly. I do use my Kindle to read books because I can enlarge the font and I find that more comfortable. I use well balanced, non glare light when I knit, and I have the brownish yellow sun glasses that I wear whenever I'm outside, to protect against glare. It's good to see the suggestions you all have made. I appreciate them very much.


----------



## ADW55 (Mar 31, 2014)

pianogirl said:


> Mom is 95 and a lifelong knitter. Macular degeneration has caused her to give up knitting due to the "frustration" factor....too many dropped stitches etc. I have tried to help: ott light, larger needles, high contrast between yarn and needle colors, etc, etc,.
> Now I am out of ideas and feel so bad that yet another pleasurable pastime has been stolen from her.
> Any ideas from you wonderful KP ers will be appreciated. Specifically, would a magnifier glass that hangs around the neck be helpful?
> Thanks so much.


Along with the Magnifying glass, I would get her some Bamboo knitting needles the stitches don't slide as easily, and would be less dropping of stitches.

You might get the magnifying glass the attaches to a table, chair arm, or tray, so she can move it when she needs to get up, or pull it toward her, I don't like mine that hangs around my neck, and I am a lot younger than your mom, to me it's awkward.


----------



## Parrishththgt (Aug 20, 2012)

DeeDeeJenks said:


> Along with the Magnifying glass, I would get her some Bamboo knitting needles the stitches don't slide as easily, and would be less dropping of stitches.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## MartyCare (Feb 16, 2011)

Wow! I visit nursing homes. So many women say wistfully, "I used to knit... I wish I still could." Thank you for these resources! This is a great thread of conversation.
Carol K in OH


beaz said:


> If you google "Lighthouse for the Blind" with your state you will hopefully find some help. I would have provided a direct link but you did not have your location shown with your avatar. However, if needed this listing shows the current locations. This is the organization I took my mother to. They are specialized in this type of treatment, testing and other assistance. It would also help to get the non glare sun glasses they recommend. (they are yellow and can be worn over normal glasses)
> http://www.sightlosssolutions.org/LighthousesForTheBlind.html


----------



## Ruth Ray (Dec 31, 2012)

and perhaps chunky yarn which makes big stitches....or even super chunky. Then find patterns for winter scarves and such.


----------



## Grannie Sandy (Jan 13, 2014)

Please accept the fact that she cannot see the middle of her visual field. It won't ever get better. All visual aids are useless and will only frustrate her.

Try to find a blind knitter to help her learn to knit as a blind person does. Simple prayer shawls would be great projects for her.


----------



## jeanbess (Aug 20, 2011)

pianogirl said:


> I agree that some kind of magnifier would help. She uses a handheld lighted one for mail, etc, but needs some kind of hands free lighted one. She reads with a Kindle set on the largest font size.
> Hugs all around!


 I have a magnifier that sits on my head I think the welders have them You pull them down to use If she holds it to the side more will that help MD you loss the central vision


----------



## kpt (Jul 21, 2013)

my Mother also had MD. and she was also "robbed " of her simple pleasures . She was an avid knitter and was not able to find a method to help her continue. She was also an avid reader. She was able to get a reading machine which helped her read short articles and her Bible lessons but I had to read any books to her. She greatly appreciated that I tried to read at least a chapter a day to her...but I know it was not the same. Mom seldom complained but I know she missed some of her hobbies greatly.


----------



## Ruth Ray (Dec 31, 2012)

kpt said:


> my Mother also had MD. and she was also "robbed " of her simple pleasures . She was an avid knitter and was not able to find a method to help her continue. She was also an avid reader. She was able to get a reading machine which helped her read short articles and her Bible lessons but I had to read any books to her. She greatly appreciated that I tried to read at least a chapter a day to her...but I know it was not the same. Mom seldom complained but I know she missed some of her hobbies greatly.


If you can get a cd player, audio books are available at many libraries.


----------



## Tove (Oct 27, 2012)

Mother is 94 with MD, she has virtually no vision any more. She also has dementia and in spite of visiting her 4 - 5 times per week, she has no idea who I am. To her I am the lady who brings her coffee and treats and takes her out into the garden to see (feel) the flowers. I am also the one that can communicate with her, she has forgotten her English language.

Mother was an avid knitter for as many years as I can remember, when the MD and memory loss started both at once, both she and I went through a few years of frustration. Mother's frustration was not remembering how to knit or crochet any more, my frustration was trying desperately to find a way she could cope. 

We went through thicker yarn, fatter needles, better lighting, specialty magnifier, looms and just about anything you could imagine. Dementia finally robbed her of all memory - including how to knit and crochet.

She now enjoys my visits. I sit and knit, she likes to hold the ball of yarn....it is in its own way, very peaceful


----------



## jojoacker62 (Jun 10, 2013)

I don't know where you are, but in the US I bought a small LED desk lamp at Lowe's and another one at Ikea. I am actually using them myself, as I'm in my 70s... mom is 100.

http://www.ikea.com/us/en/search/?query=LED+LAMPS

http://www.lowes.com/Search=led+lamps?storeId=10151&langId=-1&catalogId=10051&N=0&newSearch=true&Ntt=led+lamps#!


----------



## MOK (May 7, 2011)

When i complained of having difficulty seeing the fine pieces when making jewelry my husband bought me a magnifying glass that sits on a thing on my head and also has a light attached. i look through the magnifying glass and aim the LED light at the little things and it's brilliant.......? a possibility.


----------



## jojoacker62 (Jun 10, 2013)

I just remembered, the eye doctor at the University Teaching Hospital told me to buy AREDS formula vitamins for mom's eyes. He said these would keep her MD from getting worse. Here is a link to National Institutes of Health article. I take one every day, too as my eyes are not so young.

http://www.nei.nih.gov/amd/summary.asp

Blessings for all who help parents through these difficult times of life.


----------



## Sunnydaze (Feb 25, 2013)

I have macular degeneration also and am so sorry your mom's has advanced so far. At this time I have the wet in the left eye and dry in the right. Am getting Lucentis shots in both eyes and they have helped to a degree but no cure. You might want to check out the site www.optelec.lowvision.com. They have lots of different things and have thought about trying them but some are very cost prohibitive while others are reasonable. Also there are low vision specialists available if you are lucky enough to live close to one. At this point I am still knitting and hope my vision holds for a few years. I am almost 80. My dad was legally blind from this disease also. It's hard to give up things one by one as we age.


----------



## honorablecreations (Aug 10, 2011)

A few years ago an elderly knitter from our church could no longer knit big projects due to her eyes. She was however able to knit dishcloths as she knew the pattern by memory and the stitches were easy to count without seeing them. Another dear sole would tie in the ends for her.


----------



## albie (Jun 2, 2011)

azmoonbugs said:


> Macular degeneration robs the person of all central vision and in the end robs them of all vision except possibly dark and light. magnification does not help long if at all.


that is true!! :XD: :XD: my mother-in-law had MD and was totally blind. sadly as of right now that I know of there is nothing you can do for it. Glaucoma is the next worst one. Cataracts can usually be alright with an eye operation. sadly as time goes by everything else does too.  :XD:  :XD:


----------



## myrum46 (Jun 24, 2012)

I have read that Portuguese knitting is a good option for blind knitters because you always know where your working yarn is. It does involve totally different hand movements, so there is a learning curve. I have been trying to use it more - especially for purling. It is frustrating because I have to slow down & think about what I am doing. I am not visually impaired so I cannot speak from that perspective.


----------



## Maryhm (Oct 11, 2012)

My Mom also had macular degeneration and was considered legally blind but she could crochet by feel but no knitting.


----------



## soozilovestoknit (Nov 21, 2011)

cafeknitter said:


> I had an aunt with MD and a mother who was blind due to glaucoma. I worked with an organization called " Hadley school for the blind". They were extreme helpful. Perhaps there is an organization out your way that be of assistance? Another option to me was our village senior center.


There is also the National League for the Blind. These organizations can help.

My mom has MD in both eyes. Central vision is gone in the left and her right has vision maintained by eye injections every few months (she has wet MD so there is treatment for that type).

Does she have cataracts? If so, they diminish what vision there is. My mom had great improvement last year with cataract removal on BOTH eyes. She is going back for some touch up lazer surgery soon to take care of some thickening of tissue around the lense implants. It may be possible that you mom could benefit from a vision check.

-If she knits, having a solid white pillow case on her lap may help.
-Knitting projects on larger needles and bulky or chunky yarns?
-Trying a loom may work, too.
-Is she having problems with her vision being distorted? For my mom she sees lines as wavy now. Evening signing her name on a check can be difficult.
-Reading patterns can be very hard. Have them blown up larger at an office supply store. My mom uses a NOOK and also has a small laptop. She can increase the font size for better visualizing. She even keeps her grocery list on her laptop and takes it to the store with her if her list is large. Much easier to read than a note - and she doesn't have to worry about trying to keep from writing words over each other.

Hope this food for thought gives you an idea or two that may be helpful.
Mary


----------



## welsh wooly (Mar 3, 2014)

I tried one of those for cross stitch but found it far too heavy to wear and I'm only in my 60s.


----------



## Ask4j (May 21, 2011)

Haven't read every comment yet but intend to do so. I have a feeling that many of us are going through this kind of experience with our parents. There is one thing to realize which I didn't until mother had a debilitating stroke. She had been having mini-strokes all along which I did not realize. She had stopped her favorite hobbies--water color painting, sewing and swimming with her senior group--it should have been a red flag that something was wrong but she become really good at covering up what was happening.

I would say that continuing to help her pursue her knitting may be futile that it would only cause frustration and insomnia will be the result. Best try some other activity that she can do without much training/learning because that is one of the things that shuts down also, the ability to learn--that is why she is frustrated, not being able to see and having to learn all over again a new way of doing things.

Fortunately we go through this only once or twice in our lives with our parents but we do not understand what is happening until later and they are unable to tell us what they are actually experiencing for it is difficult to understand and the medical field seems to add to the problem by giving them more and more medications. A discussion with a neurologist and the nurses at the nursing home were the biggest help for me--if only this were available before they are to that point.

MD is so very frustrating because one must give up so many things from reading the daily newspaper to driving to the grocery or just recognizing someone when they come to the door.


----------



## soozilovestoknit (Nov 21, 2011)

Gramma Bunny said:


> I don't know where you live, but either Sam's Club, Wal-mart or the dollar stores have magnifying glasses that could possibly help. If you can afford it I'd go to the optometrist and see how he can fit her with proper lenses for that type of work. I use inexpensive Sam's Club half glasses when I'm at the sewing machine. It's a huge help.


Because MD is medical condition, the medical provider should be an ophthalmologist (an MD specializing in the eyes) and also see a retinal specialist. Optometrists are find for general eye glasses and exams, however, when a medical condition occurs, seeing a specialist is essential. Technology has made great strides just in the 14 years since my mom developed MD in her left eye. Seeing both an ophthalmologist and retinal specialist for her wet MD, she still drives locally, is able to read with adaptations, uses her computer, is on our local elementary school board, and works during the school year as an aide for our local school bus company.

She just turned 82 a week ago - and although we lost my dad almost 2 years ago, she is very much able to take care of herself. There are things my brother and I help her with (and she will let us know, trust me), but she is independent as she can possibly safely be.


----------



## J222B (Jul 5, 2014)

Here are two links that might help:

http://www.knittingdaily.com/forums/t/934.aspx

http://www.webrn-maculardegeneration.com/WebRNMacular_Degeneration_News-low-vision-magnifiers-2.html


----------



## joanne12986 (Apr 30, 2011)

I have seen hand and arm knitting on youtube. Maybe this would be an option.


----------



## spiritwalker (Jun 15, 2011)

I have MD myself. My eye surgeon told me to check out special 
lamps at www.fullspectrum.com.
I found a floor lamp with special bulbs the blue max 70 watt.
If not for this lamp I would no longer be able to knit and crochet.

I have also found whin working with dark yarns, a white cotton dishtowel under work helps.


----------



## Celt Knitter (Jul 13, 2011)

I have increasing eye problems, and I have also been knitting for a long time. However, so far, the problems are intermittent. When they are really bad, I use larger yarn and needles (not the really big ones because they are too cumbersome) because I can knit without looking very often. I can feel the difference between plain and purl, and you can get a long way with those two stitches. Perhaps you could get your mother to concentrate on how the stitches feel....she probably knows that subconsciously anyway. I have known a few blind knitters and they manage pretty well.


----------



## MartyCare (Feb 16, 2011)

Ask4j said:


> [Clip]
> MD is so very frustrating because one must give up so many things from reading the daily newspaper to driving to the grocery or just recognizing someone when they come to the door.


The daughter of a woman in a nursing home told me her Mom couldn't make friends there, because she could not see the person for the normal visual cues. She didn't know if the person was listening, or had moved on down the hall. It seems an Activities Director could help encourage conversations.


----------



## TrishaP (Jul 5, 2014)

Hi, Im a new subscriber here, but have been reading the forum for a long time, as I am a dedicated knitter.
I saw your note re your G'ma with macular degeneration. My mother also dealt with macular degeneration. I am so glad you are looking into adaptive equipment to allow her to continue knitting. I would recommend a Low Vision Assessment, which would include evaluation of how she copes with all the areas of her life, including recreational (knitting, etc). This assessment is more detailed than a typical eye assessment. Try googling "low vision assessment" for a center near where your G'ma lives. This should result in recommendations for low and higher tech devices that could help her.
trisha


----------



## JaneenG (Dec 4, 2012)

restoremybody.net is the site that tells you all about md and how to restore PERFECT sight. msg me back for more info


----------



## lfitzie (Apr 4, 2011)

My friend's mother had macular degeneration too and was an avid knitter. For a while she was able to use a magnifying light in front of her work. Good luck and God bless your Mom.


----------



## larc (Aug 22, 2012)

I have had one of those 5" magnifiers that hang around the neck -- but I don't think it will help her, because I found the image was magnified clearly in the center, yet wavy around the edges.


----------



## Crafty_Crow (Nov 15, 2013)

I have used the magnifier that hangs around your neck and was not satisfied with it. I am visually impaired and use a lighted magnifier that is on it's own floor stand. The magnification and the light really help me. It might be something to consider for your mother.


----------



## soozilovestoknit (Nov 21, 2011)

J222B said:


> Here are two links that might help:
> 
> http://www.knittingdaily.com/forums/t/934.aspx
> 
> http://www.webrn-maculardegeneration.com/WebRNMacular_Degeneration_News-low-vision-magnifiers-2.html


Thank you for the links!


----------



## J222B (Jul 5, 2014)

:thumbup:


----------



## Janet301 (Nov 5, 2013)

The yarn winding idea is great! I wish you the best- I would love to be able to sit with my mom and just wind yarn- you are fortunate to have each other. Prayers - hugs- and envy your way.


----------



## kingkid (Nov 7, 2012)

one of our craft ladies has md she purchased a led light/magnifier in the form of a standard lamp its on a snake neck so can bend to where you want to position it my mum and i both work with them as lights and occasionally when needed use the magnifier we purchased ours from the fox collection which is australian firm that does mailorder so maybe if you google them the might deliver to your area on earth


----------



## Sjlegrandma (Jan 18, 2013)

The craft group my 95 year old mother belongs to has a few people with disabilities who still knit. The way they work it the ones that can still see help pick up dropped stitches for the ones who can't see well. 
It's not the whole answer but it does keep people knitting. They also stick to simple things like scarves and squares for rugs. I think the most important part of this group is the cup of tea and a chat.


----------



## Marny CA (Jun 26, 2011)

My mom was legally blind for all of when I knew her.

She didn't do hand crafts but she did go to work every day via public transportation.

Getting in touch with Lighthouse for the Blind or other such group can be quite informative on new products that might help.

Let us know.

edit: I just saw that someone mentioned finger and arm knitting! No needles involved. Would probably take practice but might help on many levels just to have something to do.


----------



## theresa141 (Mar 12, 2011)

I didn't read all the replies so someone may have already suggested this. I don't know if you are in the US, but if you are have you contacted the blind association? Not sure what the official name of the organization is but they help people who are legally blind with ideas and devices that allow them to do things they no longer can due to loss of sight. You should be able to google it to find an office near you. They may have something no one has thought of yet.


----------



## Marny CA (Jun 26, 2011)

My eye doctor told me that when using magnification to take a 10 minute refocusing break every 1/2 hour.

Watching tv does that for me because if I'm looking down at my work (knitting/crocheting/counted cross stitch/Swedish weaving/reading - looking up and out a few feet to the tv makes my eyes relax and refocus.

I did that when working as a statistical typist, too. Although for that I didn't have to look at the keyboard and wasn't using magnification. My magnification includes reading glasses.


----------



## past (Apr 3, 2011)

I have several relatives who suffer from macular degeneration. They have tried large reading tables which when they finally gave up magnified the letters to about 3 inches in height. They all say that they can only see shadows and can't make out for sure what the shadow is. It's a difficult disease to deal with because the loss of vision starts rather slow, but the all of a sudden they wake up one day and can't see (anyway that's what my aunts and uncle said happened to them).
Larger is better, especially when you are trying to feel your way through knitting. If you are a person who has to watch what you are knitting it would be more difficult to continue knitting once vision is lost than some one who already mostly knits by feel. Have you tried having her just make simple scarves and shawls using large needles (size 9 or bigger)? Knowing the history of MD in my family I always consider that I may also end up with it so I am now trying to feel my way through knitting rather than watching what I'm doing. I know the day will come when I will need to put aside the fine lace shawls and detailed sweaters and have to satisfy myself with simple garter stitch scarves.


----------



## mochamarie (Mar 9, 2012)

Check with your local society for the blind to see if anyone has ideas. In MN it is a state agency and they had some resources available for a friend's mother. So sad when they have trouble doing the crafts they love.


----------



## Joanne Hyde (Jul 8, 2011)

Sine 
What a wonderful story. A friend's Mother was a student at Carrol as well and they made a big difference in her later years. 
Another friend bought her Mother larger needles 13 or 15 ans she made soft babt Afgans just knitting similar to the suggestion regarding the scarf. 
Hope she finds something that works. We will all need some adaption as we get older.


----------



## groomerkim (Mar 17, 2013)

Thanks for sharing this info, just ordered a pair of size 8 for my mom - will feed back how she likes them when I receive them.


----------



## wordancer (May 4, 2011)

Start practicing knitting now with your eyes covered or closed. While my eyes are good now, many years ago I wondered how I could knit if I lost my sight. So every once in a while, I close my eyes and knit and practice reading stitches with my fingers.


----------



## Kaju (Jan 23, 2011)

as a retired Rn, I always approached a patient with MD at an angle so I would they could see me. Has she tried holding her knitting to the side. Just a thought. I don't know if it will work.u


----------



## GemsByGranny (Dec 7, 2012)

pianogirl said:


> Mom is 95 and a lifelong knitter. Macular degeneration has caused her to give up knitting due to the "frustration" factor....too many dropped stitches etc. I have tried to help: ott light, larger needles, high contrast between yarn and needle colors, etc, etc,.
> Now I am out of ideas and feel so bad that yet another pleasurable pastime has been stolen from her.
> Any ideas from you wonderful KP ers will be appreciated. Specifically, would a magnifier glass that hangs around the neck be helpful?
> Thanks so much.


I have a similar problem. My Mum is almost 93 now and doesn't knit any more because of the things you mention. She cant see much these days.


----------



## GemsByGranny (Dec 7, 2012)

wordancer said:


> Start practicing knitting now with your eyes covered or closed. While my eyes are good now, many years ago I wondered how I could knit if I lost my sight. So every once in a while, I close my eyes and knit and practice reading stitches with my fingers.


So do I, but it's the dropped stitches I don't think I can control. And my eyesight is going.


----------



## pianogirl (Jan 23, 2011)

Thought I'd share an update on Mom's knitting adventures! Thanks for the caring suggestions from so many KPers. We did a couple of things. We got the magnifier that hangs around the neck. We bought bamboo needles to keep stitches from slipping off needle,( round needles). We use high contrast colored yarn so it doesn't blend in with the color of needles. The pattern is the mistake stitch scarf pattern. Mom likes the look of it and it's easy to remember, works up nice with no curling and is reversible.
Thanks again for your suggestions, it gave us the impetus to try again. Now I see her knitting every day and making something she is pleased with.


----------



## Irene P (Sep 20, 2013)

A magnifying glass may help. You won't know until she tries using it. Each persons vision is different and may react differently to what is happening and how long it will continue. Watch her knit and see if she is looking at her knitting needles while she does this. I know, for myself, there are many times I can knit without looking (for simple patterns: garter stitch, stockinette stitch, ribbing, seed stitch, etc.). See if she can do this using larger size needles and just have someone who knits cast on for her and do the bind offs, if necessary. One suggestion is the seed stitch. It can be done with an odd number of stitches so she would always start and end each row with a knit stitch. Winter scarfs are always needed and she may be able to continue knitting doing these, or shawls or panels for afghans. Hope she is feeling well and can continue knitting. Give her a hug for me - and one for you also!!


----------



## Irene P (Sep 20, 2013)

Sine said:


> I know this is not knitting but it is knitting related. At my church we have a prayer shawl ministry. All of the yarn is donated. Some of it comes in all tangled or just a big mess. There are several elderly ladies who have taken on the task of rolling the yarn into balls for the ministry. They will even take apart a partially started project and wind the yarn into balls. I'm sure some of them must have a ball winder because of the way some of the yarn comes back to the knitters.
> Check with your church, local senior center or assisted living homes to see if they need a yarn winder.
> Here is an uplifting story: http://www.visionaware.org/info/emotional-support/personal-stories/working-life-personal-stories/charlotte-shrier-knitting-together-a-new-life-of-independence-and-creativity/1235


Thanks for sharing this. It is something, I am sure, that is not commonly known.


----------



## Irene P (Sep 20, 2013)

Tove said:


> Mother is 94 with MD, she has virtually no vision any more. She also has dementia and in spite of visiting her 4 - 5 times per week, she has no idea who I am. To her I am the lady who brings her coffee and treats and takes her out into the garden to see (feel) the flowers. I am also the one that can communicate with her, she has forgotten her English language.
> 
> Mother was an avid knitter for as many years as I can remember, when the MD and memory loss started both at once, both she and I went through a few years of frustration. Mother's frustration was not remembering how to knit or crochet any more, my frustration was trying desperately to find a way she could cope.
> 
> ...


May she always be blessed with your love. May you always receive hers.


----------

